# Power mod or add ons



## Bigkuntry (Feb 8, 2011)

I have Jett snorkel full exhaust n radiator kit n clutch kit with heavy duty dayco belt is there anything else I can do for more power n torque though bout coils n cdi box but was told cdi only rasies rev limit it's on a 09 650 sra brute force


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

The hi-output electronics aren't much of a gain on a stock engine. They're not huge on a built motor, but they can help wring out that last little bit of power. 

When you say "clutch kit" I assume you mean a stall change/spring kit? If so, you might check into ///airdam clutching. Adam does killer work, re-cutting the sheeves and modifying the shift plate gains you power through out the power band instead of just the increased stall speed. - Made a huge difference in a buddy's kodiak, and the small bore bikes aren't considered to be as big of a gain.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

they dont do kawi


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Thank goodness. Wouldnt trust it if he did...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Sorry, I'm nill on broke-force specific info. 

He's done a canned ham and a couple yami's that I have been around, all with great results.


----------



## kawboy1 (Aug 25, 2010)

Dynatek cdi gives more throughout the rpm range as it takes away the stk timing retard and adds advance right through + increases rev limit and removes reverse rev limiter.

Crossover intakes will give you about a 5 HP gain once jetted and you can make them yourself for the cost of an electric fuel pump, sealant and a piece of 3/4 or 1" tube.....do a search on here and you will find my write up on them.

You can also polish your carb slides and do the plug wire mod for better response and easier starting.

If you want the best clutching talk to VFJ at Interstate Motorsports you wont regret it.


----------



## J.Tal (Dec 9, 2010)

Yeah dude, call VFJ for sure! If everybody gets a stage 3 done then eventually we'll be seeing posted speedlimit signs out in the woods! haha! IT'S F'N AWESOME, DO IT!


----------

